# Artic Silver 5 vs Antec Silver 5



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there a difference between Arctic Silver 5 and ANTEC Silver 5?? I have the Antec stuff, so I was just wondering if it's just as good. I was able to oc a E7200 from 2.55 to 3.17ghz on stock cooling and little air.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I am not familar with Antec Silver 5, so if it were mine, I would go for the original (not ripped off) Artic Silver 5. 

I can't say anything bad about the Antec paste because I am not familar with it. However, it is unlikey it is the same (or as good) as Artic Silver 5 because of the patents that Artic Silver would have on that paste. That is my opinion.


----------



## Jebtall (Feb 3, 2008)

Technical specs from the the respective websites are exactly the same, technically, it looks like Antec calls their stuff Formula 5 Silver Thermal Compound. 

So my guess is that Antec probably licensed the formula from Arctic Silver 5 or maybe even just buys it from Arctic Silver and just repackages it as there own.

If you have the Antec product, I wouldn't worry about as it looks like it really is Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Jebtall said:


> Technical specs from the the respective websites are exactly the same, technically, it looks like Antec calls their stuff Formula 5 Silver Thermal Compound.
> 
> So my guess is that Antec probably licensed the formula from Arctic Silver 5 or maybe even just buys it from Arctic Silver and just repackages it as there own.
> 
> If you have the Antec product, I wouldn't worry about as it looks like it really is Arctic Silver 5.


That could be a reality. There are some very good thermal paste solutions out there, but we have always used Artic Silver 5 as the standard for builders. That does not mean that something else will not do the job for your particular situation. The majority of computer builders do use Artic Silver 5, so if it is similar, I don't see why you could not try it and if you don't get the results, then change it. :grin:


----------



## tanusgreystar (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 7horeau (Jul 3, 2007)

I replaced the white thermal paste under my heat sink with Arctic Silver 5 and seen no gains in temp control, if anything there may have been a slight loss.
The only advantage for Arctic Silver 5 is better marketing, in my opinion.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

7horeau said:


> I replaced the white thermal paste under my heat sink with Arctic Silver 5 and seen no gains in temp control, if anything there may have been a slight loss.
> The only advantage for Arctic Silver 5 is better marketing, in my opinion.


I don't doubt your results, different people apply things differently and that can make a difference. I would say that 90% of individual builders think that Artic Silver is the best of the best. 

Is it? :4-dontkno Heck, I don't really know, but only speaking from being a computer shop owner/builder/seller and marketing computers in this community in which I live. We never put one together using anything else and it worked for us as it has most other techs and shop owners.

Have a great week.


----------



## BeTechy (Nov 30, 2011)

Bought this Antec nonsense from Maplin today as a replacement for their new stock of Arctic Silver 5, supposedly being exactly the same as AS5. 

Upon trying to "paste" it over the silicon top, it stuck to everything but the proc.

After an enraged moment of realizing I had just spent £20 on two boxes of this cheap replacement rubbish, I ended up returning to get a refund on one of them. 

This stuff isn't worth £5, let alone £10 and nowhere compares to AS5.

I'm thinking of trying this now
Coollaboratory Liquid Pro - the first heat conduction paste of 100% metall


----------

